# 
,  !!!           ! , ,       :
07.04.09:
1. 41 60.1-83333,00-  -
2. 19.3 60.1- -15000,00
3. 68.2 19.3-15000,00-   (    /)

13.04.09:
4. 62.1 90.1--92800,00
5. 19. 19.03-   0%-16704?? (92800*18/100)-  ,  .. !!!!!
6.19.3 68.02-12000-  ,   

14.04.09:
51 62-  

  ,,
30.06.09:
68.02 19.-12000,00-   

     19.??

----------


## AndyGr

1. 19. 60.1
3. - 
5. - 
6. - 
   ,   ,   ,          .

----------

!!!     ????

----------

,    ,       ,   .

----------

,      19. 19.03?

----------

...   ?

----------


## AndyGr

-. - 0%.

----------

,  19. 19.03-      0% .  !!! ,     19.??

----------

,   ,     ?
..       ,     .

----------

,        , , ,  ,   .  :Frown:  
68.2 19.3,     , 
  62.1 90.1  .. ???? 
19.3 68.02-  ??

----------


## degna

> ,  19. 19.03-      0%


 
        ,   19,7  19,3
      68,2  19,7

----------

> 19.3 68.02-  ??


,  ,        0%.      19/3 .

----------


## degna

> 68.2 19.3,     ,


 19,3  ,     ,    ?

----------

> ?


       2008,  ,   ,         2009   ,   ?

----------

> ,  ,        0%.      19/3 .


    ??

----------


## AndyGr

19.7-68.2 () 68.2-19.7 (   )  .

----------


## 1

? ,  1 8     19.07 -   ,    0% (),        (19.07-19.03)

----------

7.7  4.5

----------

7    .

----------


## 1

> 7    .

----------

> 7    .


,   !!!! :Frown:  ,    19. 19.03???

----------

,    .

----------

-   ...       19- ?-    2     !!

----------

2 .
1 .  ,     68/2 19/3
2 .     ,   , ,   ,  19/3 68/2,      19/ 19/3 
3 .   ,   5     68/2 19/

----------

,  ??,   ,  2 .   ,  ,     .

----------


## degna

> 2008,  ,


,         :Smilie:

----------

,  !!!!!

----------

....., , !!!!!!!!     -  ,  .     -,     .         ???    ,   ,            ???

----------


## AndyGr

> ???


   .       .



> 


      ,   ?

----------

,      .   ?

----------

, ,  -      ??      ,  .   !!       -     ??     2- ???

----------

.

----------

> .


 200 ??         ??

----------

> 200 ?


  :yes: 



> ??


     - .

----------

)))       !  !!

----------

, , -,    -      !  ??

----------

.

----------

,   ,        !

----------

,                 .         .

----------

, ! , ,   ,  5- ,     ,    -     ??    ?

----------

> ,  5-


     /   1.

----------

,      .. ??

----------

1  ,   2 :         .      ?

----------

,       350 ,  360,  ,   ,      -  ??     ...

----------

!!!!!!!)))))   5       4 ? ?    6 ?

----------

> ?


  :yes: 


> 6 ?


     0%,       7,     ,  ,     6 .

----------


## -13

.        . /  . /     ?            ?

----------

> /     ?


    .



> ?


      ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -13

> ,    ?


     .
,   ,       ,              .
    ?       ?

----------

> .


 


> 


  :Smilie: 



> ,              .


            ?

----------


## -13

.     .
        /.
     / ,       ,          .       ?      ?     ?

----------

> 


   , .
             ?  ?

----------


## -13

.     ?

----------

,   ""        ?  .    .

----------


## -13

,   ,      ,   .
   ,        ,          .

----------

